# Which three Men would you pick?



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

In parallel with 'another silly poll', detailing some luscious ladies to choose if you're marooned on a desert island, I'd like to post a thread asking which *men* you'd choose, whether you're a woman who wants companionship of the opposite sex, or a man who thinks it would be good to have some manly chums around.

Instead of me providing names in a poll, I ask *you* to name one choice from each of three categories.

Category A: male stars of yesteryear. (Yesteryear ended in 1980, btw.)

Category B: male celebrities of today

Category C: male musicians or composers

When choosing from category A, please nominate the age you'd like your man to be.

And please explain why you've made those choices.

Thanks in advance for any replies! :cheers:


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

A: Paul Newman (35-ish) - If any actor could find a way to get us rescued, it would be him.

B: Aamir Khan - He could reduce my anxiety and reassure me that "Aal Izz Well".

C: Paul Landers and his guitar: He could raise my adrenalin so that I can help build whatever it is we need. (I'm sure some people would like him to be stranded on an island for a different reason.)

*No! They are still single!* *la la la la la*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I would choose:
A: James Stewart. He only plays himself, but he is kind & sensible and I enjoy looking at his face. He should be aged about forty, though, as before that age he looked painfully young! 

B: Keanu Reeves, also about 40, or rather 39, the age he was when playing the young doctor in 'Something's Gotta Give'. Just gorgeous!

C: Andrew Manze and his baroque violin. Would make the island sound like Paradise.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

A) Has to be David Niven - his two books of autobiography - The Moons A Balloon and Bring on the Empty Horses - show hime to be a superb raconteur. Age doesn't matter but about 55 would give him most of the experiences that I remember.

B) Most celebrities tend to be actors of sports stars neither of which really appeal. So I'm going to cheat and put in Ton Koopman with his organ and harpsichord. He could either play solo or continuo for:

C) Jordi Savall plus a selection of instruments. Not just a superb player but a musicographer as well.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

What? Where's hpowders on this list? BOYCOTT!!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Category A: You gotta be kidding; Stars of yesteryear? Well, maybe Errol Flynn, just because he was casually reckless. Might liven up the damned island, and when he crashed & burned I'd know not to try that one.

Category B: A modern Celebrity, eh? I'll go with Pope Francis. Very interesting guy, with stories to tell.

Category C:  Jordi Savall and his gamba. No explanation required.

And those guys would be stuck with me. Too bad, but this thread ain't my idea.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Ukko said:


> Category A: You gotta be kidding; Stars of yesteryear? Well, maybe Errol Flynn, just because he was casually reckless. Might liven up the damned island, and when he crashed & burned I'd know not to try that one.


I briefly considered Errol Flynn for that reason. :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Past star: Sid James for the chatter.
Present star: Rupert from Survivor. He'd know how to keep us alive.
Musician: Phil Woods in his prime. He continually knocks me out on the sax, doesn't need accompaniment, and he can shave his reeds from the local flora.

I just realized, none of these are particularly good-looking. Hey, it's a bunch of guys. What do I care?


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I recently answered the "who would you turn for?" question saying Tim Gunn:










So that's option 2, for option 1 I'll take George Sanders:










For musician I'll take David Munrow, who may be less my "type" but had a great and singular mind - and it would rescue him from his pointless early suicide.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

*Category A*: Edmund Kean









I trust Mr. Hazlitt on this one! (How's that for stars of yesteryear?)

*Category B*: Clint Eastwood, easily. He seems like a nice, reserved, dignified man nowadays; but of course I don't actually know. Second choice is Ramón Estévez, i.e. Martin Sheen.

*Category C*: Sonny Terry could entertain me all by himself for hours!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

A: Winston Churchill (does he count?)
B: Stephen Hawking
C: If they have to be alive, Thomas Adès. If not, Ralph Vaughan Williams.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

A) Charlton Heston
B) Ronald Regan (well he overlaps category A, but as US President is in B), but can't select celebrities from beyond the 1980s because I stopped following television and movies in 1989.
C) Johnny Winter for the musician


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

A. Dean Martin (63 in 1980).

B. Mark Wahlberg (43).

C. Thomas Hampson (59).

These gentlemen were chosen for their sense of humor and love of golf. Yes, I'm assuming this island has a golf course.


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

I would choose Captain Bligh. The guy sailed safely from Tahiti to Timor in an open boat, with the men who had remained loyal to him and nothing but a quadrant and a pocket watch and no maps or charts. That's the guy you want with you if you are stranded on a desert island. Unless, of course, you've got Scarlett Johansson and Sophia Loren with you. In that case you don't want no darn navigators.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> A. Dean Martin (63 in 1980).
> 
> B. Mark Wahlberg (43).
> 
> ...


I like Dean Martin too. For his golfing abilities, naturally!


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

A. Montgomery Clift ~ 35. There's just something really sincere about the guy - he's someone you could count on. And both The Clash and R.E.M. wrote a song about him.









B. Robert Smith of The Cure (preferably at 35 as well - his hard living is catching up to him). Despite the gloomy image, I bet he's hilarious in person.









C. Mozart. Dude's crazy...


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

A. Rock Hudson
B. Elton John
C. Liberace


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

A. Bogart. When we get close, I persuade him to leave his wardrobe to me in his will. 

B. Chip Kelly. I need to talk football with this guy. (I was going to pick Paul Krugman, and then I realized that it would be wrong of me to have him all to myself. But the world can spare the Chipper for a few seasons.)

C. Anthony Braxton.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

1. Dick Powell. From callow youth in Busby Berkely movies to Philip Marlowe in Farewell my Lovely. Bet he had some stories, and I'de get him to sing "I'll string along with you" to me.


2, Stephen Hawking. I'll like to tell him how funny I thought a 'Brief History of Time' was and run some of my own beer-glass theories of my own past him.


3, Anton Webern. I'de like to give him a big hug and a kiss, then show him the modern world. Or should that be the Post-modern world?


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

Rex Harrison in _The Ghost and Mrs Muir_ - a really nice romantic ghost movie.









Christian Bale - the rant thing was ridiculous, but can't help but find his hot temper sexy...he's handsome anyway and a good actor.









James Hetfield from Metallica - really love his voice


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Wrong thread??? Where did Scarlett Johansson go?

OMG!! What a nightmare!!!


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

A: Basil Rathbone (35-) – Of course, see Avatar. With his deductive powers, I’m sure he could find that bottle that Barbara Eden pops out of. 

B: Penn & Teller – OK, this is two, but one of them doesn’t talk. Love their comedy act. Would keep me in stiches waiting for Basil to find that bottle. 

C: Joshua Bell and his violin – Have to ask him why in the world he would sell his Stradivarius for $2 million, only to buy another Stradivarius for $4 million.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> These gentlemen were chosen for their sense of humor and love of golf. Yes, I'm assuming this island has a golf course.


Of course there is. Can't believe you snubbed Jan Stephenson. Imagine playing $20 Nassaus with her in the afternoon sun.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

This is even more difficult then the three chicks of eternal damnation thread:

A: *Warner Oland* (50), the greatest Swedish Hollywood star there ever was!

B: *Magnus Carlsen* (24), the best non Russian Chess player since Bobby Fischer!

C: *Glenn Gould* (40), a dude that made some very interesting documentaries for CBC in Canada..

/ptr


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

on a desert island?

I would be very glad to name the chosen ones

CATEGORY A

Marlon Brando 27 years old as Stanley Kowalski or 29 years old as Mark Anthony

(in case Marlon is unavailable Sean Connery age 33 as Bond, James Bond)

CATEGORY B

Christiano Ronaldo

(in case of emergency Javier Bardem will be a good company)

CATEGORY C

the devil's violinist, the one and only David Garrett

(I can not deny Leonidas Kavakos with his Abergavenny Stradivarius ofcourse)

well? when are we sailing?


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Wrong thread??? Where did Scarlett Johansson go?
> 
> OMG!! What a nightmare!!!


no worries

Scarlett is always *Vicky Cristina Barcelona*,

waiting for you in *the Island*, just next to the *Match Point *hahaha

Do not get *lost in translation *


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> I would choose:
> A: James Stewart. He only plays himself, but he is kind & sensible and I enjoy looking at his face. He should be aged about forty, though, as before that age he looked painfully young!
> 
> B: Keanu Reeves, also about 40, or rather 39, the age he was when playing the young doctor in 'Something's Gotta Give'. Just gorgeous!
> ...


Keanu...

how I forgot this "boy"?

in the Lake House, the speed, the Matrix etc etc


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Figleaf said:


> I like Dean Martin too. For his golfing abilities, naturally!


I may need a sub for Wahlberg. He may be in no mood with *The Gambler* (2014) flopping.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Wrong thread??? Where did *Scarlett Johansson* go?
> 
> OMG!! What a nightmare!!!


Just in passing, ScarJo had some funny parting shots for Ryan Reynolds. Not publishable, of course, at a family website.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

clara s said:


> Keanu...
> 
> how I forgot this "boy"?
> 
> in the Lake House, the speed, the Matrix etc etc


Do tell. Lotsa etc., etc, with KR.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> Do tell. Lotsa etc., etc, with KR.


devil's advocate, Constantine, Dangerous Liaisons, My own private idaho, the Replacements... more etc etc

I am not sure if he plays tennis or golf hahaha


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

A: Laurence Olivier.
B: 
C: Bela Bartók.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

A. ArtMusic
B. scratchgolf
C. hpowders


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

clara s said:


> devil's advocate, Constantine, Dangerous Liaisons, My own private idaho, the Replacements... more etc etc
> 
> I am not sure if he plays tennis or golf hahaha


KR, KB, and ET needed one more for Bridge.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I'd pick women. No men in my treehouse.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Morimur said:


> I'd pick women. No men in my treehouse.


You're on the *wrong thread*, then. 

You want *Another Silly Poll* - http://www.talkclassical.com/35524-another-silly-poll.html


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I have problems as I don't really know if my man in Category A should be 6' under in 1980, or just past his prime...
So let me play:
A: Garry Cooper (I loved him in his old movies)
B: Giuseppe Tornatore as I loved, loved all his movies...Bella Sicilia 
C: Mozart, it is good to have a musical God with us on that damn desert island


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Instead i will pick one & that would be me you know.I rather be myself.


----------



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

This is a tricky choice. I'm a practical person and my first thoughts are that I'd want someone who can catch food and build things. I know I'd be hopeless at both.
Then again I want something nice to look at.
so...
1. Johnny Weissmuller. He could do the hunting and fishing and stuff. Also he looks hot in swimming trunks.
2. Stephen Fry. I'm a huge fan and his company would be interesting. Also we could both enjoy watching Johnny swimming.
3. Sergei Prokofiev. When he died his friends looked through his substantial catalogue of compositions for something to play at his funeral. They could find nothing suitable for a funeral. That's someone whose company would be good to have on a desert island.

It's currently snowing outside. A desert island of any sort would be nice right now!!

Edit... Johnny would be 25-35ish


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

trazom said:


> A. ArtMusic
> B. scratchgolf
> C. hpowders


Oh wow. How did I miss this one? That's quite the Wolfpack.


----------

